# How many jerseys do you own?



## Kid Canada

Since I am still new to road riding I just thought I would put it out there. I mean, I wouldn't want to commit a road riding faux pas by getting caught wearing the same jersey too often. 

Last count I have 8 short sleeve cycling jerseys and 2 long sleeve. My favorites are the 2 Star Wars ones my wife bought for my birthday last fall.


----------



## Local Hero

I'm not sure if you're serious after the star wars and faux pas comments. But it doesn't hurt anyone for me to respond as if you're being serious. So here goes:

Like many amateur racers, I do the majority of my riding in a team kit (matching jersey and bibshorts). I have around one half dozen of these kits and they all look the same. And a matching speedsuit. Faux pas? 

In addition, I have three other complete kits, a few jerseys I've won at races, and some baggy mountain biking stuff.


----------



## Bill2

3 long sleeves and 7 short sleeves. A couple of the short sleeves are for emergency use only- cheap Performance jerseys that are stretched all to hell. My favorite two are Nalini pro jerseys from 1995- I still wear them every week, even in winter with arm warmers. Absolutely bullet proof.


----------



## y2kota

2 short sleeves. Looking for #3 soon.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

4 Short Sleeve Jerseys
0 Long Sleeve Jerseys
1 Pair of Sleeves

I wash my riding clothes once a week. I'm unclear why one would need more jerseys than the number of rides he does per week.


----------



## den bakker

Pitts Pilot said:


> 4 Short Sleeve Jerseys
> 0 Long Sleeve Jerseys
> 1 Pair of Sleeves
> 
> I wash my riding clothes once a week. I'm unclear why one would need more jerseys than the number of rides he does per week.


if you wash jerseys less than once per week could be a good reason :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitts Pilot

den bakker said:


> if you wash jerseys less than once per week could be a good reason :thumbsup:


Ya - what's the hurry - it's not like they stink or anything.


----------



## den bakker

Pitts Pilot said:


> Ya - what's the hurry - it's not like they stink or anything.


only on the seventh day. the previous 6 it's like roses.


----------



## DaveWC

I own about 10. Some long sleeved for spring/fall, mostly short sleeved. Some that I bought to try the brand to see how it fit/lasted, some were mistakes, some duplicates of favorites. I cycle every day and tend to rotate between 3-4 jerseys so that means the favorites get washed a good 90 times a year. So some are replacements for worn jerseys but I still keep the old ones for indoor winter riding.

My current favorite brands are Castelli & Hincapie.


----------



## AlanE

I own about 25 short sleeve & 7 long sleeve jerseys that have some sort of graphics, such as team or club jerseys, and probably another dozen or so solid color jerseys. Some don't fit anymore since I put on a few pounds, but I keep them for when I get in shape again (yeah, right, like that's gonna happen). But I still have fewer jerseys than my wife has shoes, so I'll continue to add to my collection.


----------



## spade2you

A hell of a lot. I can probably work out for a month straight and not run out of jerseys, shorts, and socks without having to do laundry.


----------



## Guest

Currently I have 2 jerseys.


----------



## Oxtox

7 SS jerseys...but, there's one I rarely wear, it's cut weird...a PBK clearance item. you get what you pay for...

1 LS jersey, but rarely wear it...prefer to layer with arm warmers, windbreaker, etc.

all of my jerseys have logos of some kind...I hate the generic, nashbar look...


----------



## Mace2180

I have five jerseys/four shorts and one pair of knickers(not English just think its funny). I have been riding for less than a year. I do have a question. I have a trek bike, and have a couple cannondale items I wear. I haven't seen anyone else brand clash. Is this a bad omen?


----------



## Kid Canada

Local Hero said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious after the star wars and faux pas comments. But it doesn't hurt anyone for me to respond as if you're being serious. So here goes:


No, I am serious. I realize sometimes it is hard to tell with some guys. I am just curious. And I NEVER joke about Star Wars. Since I was born in the early 70's I grew up my entire life as a Star Wars fan. These are the 2 Jerseys she bought me...

View attachment 276549


----------



## heybrady

Six short sleeve jerseys (+1 coming), one thermal long sleeve. Two pairs shorts, one pair arms, knees, one convertible jacket. Covered for just about anything above freezing.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I have 6 short sleeve jerseys...one of them(Trek OCLV) I brought pre-owned on ebay when I used to own a Trek 5200. I don't have any long sleeve jerseys since I wear either Underarmor long sleeve cold gear underneath a short sleeve jersey or wear an Asics Thinsulate long sleeve. 

I own 4 pairs of shorts, 3 of which I brought pre-owned on ebay, though only 3 pairs fits me. I could use another pair or 2 shorts. Any suggestions? I love my Performance gel padded 8 panel shorts but would like to hear what else is worth looking into.


----------



## Duncan.E

1 long sleeve, 7 short, give or take. One or two of the short sleeve jerseys never make it out of the closet though


----------



## 8toes

I currently have 5.


----------



## mandvm

One (1) short sleeve jersey. 

I need to buy a few more.


----------



## EHietpas

6 short sleeve jerseys
3 tri jerseys
2 pair of bibs
3 shorts
2 tri shorts
1 winter bibs

Crap load of socks.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Including the cheap ones I purchased before becoming a bike snob, and not including the ones given away on the rides that I never wear?

4 cra*py cheapos and 8 fancy schmancy Assos/Rapha/Capo.

not to single anyone out, but....People, read the instructions! Jerseys! :mad2:


----------



## NJBiker72

Kid Canada said:


> Since I am still new to road riding I just thought I would put it out there. I mean, I wouldn't want to commit a road riding faux pas by getting caught wearing the same jersey too often.
> 
> Last count I have 8 short sleeve cycling jerseys and 2 long sleeve. My favorites are the 2 Star Wars ones my wife bought for my birthday last fall.


Sounds like plenty. I seem to accumulate them. 

1 club jersey
1 souvenir from my first century 
1 magic hat souvenir from the brewery - my favorite
1 nice specialized to replace one destroyed in a crash as a reward to get back out there.
1 from my old job for a charity ride with them
1 cheap replica that seemed good as a newbie.
2 discount brands from when i first started
8 short sleeve
3 long sleeve too.


----------



## kbwh

Uh oh.

2 club jerseys (plus a skin suit. An "aero" jersey incoming)
2 previous club jerseys
2 previous club jerseys from the club I was in before my previous club...
1 Assos SS.Uno_S7
1 Team Telekom 1996
1 Gewiss-Playbus 1996
1 pink Mercatone Uno-Bianchi (commemorating Pantani's 1998 Giro win)
1 Bianchi-Martini MTB team jersey (1998?)
1 "Kom i Form Treningssenter" jersey from 1997. Pretty cool and useless with 50% cotton
1 long arm club jersey
1 Assos Intermediate_S7 long arm jersey

I've thrown away some...

Do you want jackets too? Gilets? Arm warmers, caps, hoodies, gloves, bibshorts, knickers, tights, knee warmers, leg warmers and shoe covers?


----------



## Sisophous

I have no jerseys, never had one nor care to get one. I wear layers of running gear in the cold weather and a loose fitting cotton T-Shirt in the hot weather. I don't even wear cycling shorts, I wear surf runner shorts with no padding. I do use cycling gloves and have two good quality pairs of cycling shoes.


----------



## robdamanii

This piqued my curiosity....

I checked out the closet that's dedicated to riding/sports equipment.

92 jerseys (about 8 of them team kit jerseys) between my wife and myself.

I need to have a yard sale.


----------



## PlatyPius

I'm not going to count them, but somewhere around 40. Socks are the biggie for me. I have approximately 200 pairs of cycling socks.
Oh and 15 pairs of bibs.


----------



## siclmn

My old collection of 30 jersey's 6 shorts and a lot of assorted things tights ect. 
My new as of 4 years ago Assos,4 jersey's 3 tights 3 jackets all in black colors. I can only want to wear the Assos now because it feels and fits so good. Most people think I am wearing the same thing all the time because the colors are all the same but I don't care.
Fit and feel are everything and I only have to impress myself.


----------



## Len J

I stopped counting at 30. 

Len


----------



## bmor_62

Just bought one of these with a gift card that I got a while back. They're a local shop who also make a line of MTB's. They got the badass logo.
View attachment 276577

I have one other SS road jersey, and many other jerseys with no pockets, 2 pairs of road chamois, 1 long legged pair of tights, 1 pair of business casual type bike specific trousers for commuting. No bibs yet.


----------



## daddyjakes

I guess I am in the minority here. 2 long sleeves, 5 short sleeves, 4 bibs, maybe it's time I do some shopping.


----------



## maximum7

20 ss jerseys
2 long sleeve
9 jackets
4 tights
4 knickers
7 shorts

My favorite are my Look Jackets, Mavic jersey, Exte Ondo and Santini shorts. I'll wear these before my Assos and Capo stuff. 
Had an Assos Millie jersey. Sleeves sucked. Took it back.


----------



## Kid Canada

robdamanii said:


> This piqued my curiosity....
> 
> 92 jerseys (about 8 of them team kit jerseys) between my wife and myself.


 Holy cow, I don't have that many shirts, sweaters & pants in my closet, let alone sporting jerseys.


----------



## yoshirama

1 ss jersey
1 long sleeve
1 mountain bike jersey (when I wanna feel "casual")
1 trisuit i picked up on the cheap, not sure if ill ever use it, even tho I swim and bike, but haven't run since high school track and xcountry


----------



## Dave Cutter

I have 8 short sleeve and two long sleeve. But I've lost a bunch of weight and my two nicest jerseys are way too big to wear. Two are new and fit perfectly. The others I consider wearable.


----------



## MrMook

2. 
Both of which I got for free 10 years ago. My one pair of bibs is also a Verge piece from the same free team kit. Might be time for some new bibs, but nothing has any holes yet, and I did a LOT of mountain biking with these pieces.


----------



## PlatyPius

bmor_62 said:


> Just bought one of these with a gift card that I got a while back. They're a local shop who also make a line of MTB's. They got the badass logo.
> View attachment 276577
> 
> I have one other SS road jersey, and many other jerseys with no pockets, 2 pairs of road chamois, 1 long legged pair of tights, 1 pair of business casual type bike specific trousers for commuting. No bibs yet.


I visited them when I was working in Vancouver on an IT project. I enjoyed it, but I think I liked hanging out in West Vancouver more... loved Lighthouse park and the Red Lion restaurant.


----------



## mikerp

Modern style (Castelli)
5 Long Sleeve (I like light long sleeves less sun screen to deal with).
5 Short Sleeve

Ancient Wool (30 years old)
2 Short Sleeve


----------



## love4himies

Not enough. A girl can never have enough jerseys in her closet.


----------



## Akirasho

... a lot...


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse

zippo


----------



## froze

3 plastic, err I mean polyester jerseys and 2 wool jerseys all of short sleeve; then I have 2 long sleeve polyester jerseys and 2 wool long sleeve jerseys. I only wear the wool ones when I go touring. The polyester once get worn once then thrown in the wash.

Favorite brands? hehehehehehehe, I just get whatever polyester jersey I can find on sale for less the $15! Why? Because I use to buy expensive polyester jerseys living in the Mojave Desert of California where it would get really hot, guess what I found out? It didn't matter if the Jersey cost $100 or $15 they stunk the same after a ride, they felt just as cool during the ride, and they lasted just as long. In fact the coolest jersey I have I've ever bought, and I use it for the really hot days cost $12, it's more comfortable at 100 degrees then any of my $100 plus jerseys ever felt. I only wish I bought a dozen of them because they no longer make those.


----------



## wagg

Hmm, let's see

I'd guess about eight short sleeve and three long sleeve. I also have two or three long sleeved base layer shirts that I wear a lot. I have four pairs of bib shorts and four pairs of bib knickers. On cold rides I wear leg warmers.

And about 20 beanies, I have a weakness for them

cheers, wagg


----------



## wabasso

Absolutely no idea. A few dozen.


----------



## Srode

2 Short sleeve
2 Long sleeve
4 Jackets
3 shorts
1 knickers bibs
1 pair leg warmers
1 AmFib Bibs


----------



## BobDobalina

Just one  

<-- noob


----------



## gumbafish

What is the purpose of a long sleeved jersey, when it's cold enough that I want my arms covered I just wear an underarmor type base layer underneath my jersey. If it is cold enough that my arms are cold then my chest will also be cold so this solves both issues. Maybe it's just a function of disposable income...


----------



## alegerlotz

gumbafish said:


> What is the purpose of a long sleeved jersey, when it's cold enough that I want my arms covered I just wear an underarmor type base layer underneath my jersey. If it is cold enough that my arms are cold then my chest will also be cold so this solves both issues. Maybe it's just a function of disposable income...


I have one and I use it when my arms would be cold with nothing on them and a base layer with a jersey would be more than I want on my body/chest.


----------



## gumbafish

Guess I am just less discriminating with thermoregulation.


----------



## Srode

gumbafish said:


> What is the purpose of a long sleeved jersey, when it's cold enough that I want my arms covered I just wear an underarmor type base layer underneath my jersey. If it is cold enough that my arms are cold then my chest will also be cold so this solves both issues. Maybe it's just a function of disposable income...


I use them instead of sunscreen on my arms when it's not too hot out. One of mine is medium weight, one is light weight.


----------



## heybrady

gumbafish said:


> What is the purpose of a long sleeved jersey, when it's cold enough that I want my arms covered I just wear an underarmor type base layer underneath my jersey. If it is cold enough that my arms are cold then my chest will also be cold so this solves both issues. Maybe it's just a function of disposable income...


I too don't get the point of a lightweight long sleeve jersey. I just wear warmers or UA of varying weights. 

I do have a thermal long sleeve that was a gift. I like that because it is very warm and can be layered nicely for rides into the 30s.


----------



## Beatty

I own probably about 25 ss and 10 long.


----------



## kookieCANADA

I just bought a SS to make it 16 SS and have 6 LS.


----------



## Newnan3

carlislegeorge said:


> Including the cheap ones I purchased before becoming a bike snob, and not including the ones given away on the rides that I never wear?
> 
> 4 cra*py cheapos and 8 fancy schmancy Assos/Rapha/Capo.
> 
> not to single anyone out, but....People, read the instructions! Jerseys! :mad2:


This ^^ I bought several random synthetic jerseys here and there but they I stepped it up.

I bought a pre-owned rapha jersey off of ebay and it was over from there.....

If you check the ebay periodically you can find good deals on pre-owned Rapha.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

21 short sleeved & 3 long sleeved jerseys.


----------



## Jaxattax

About 60.


----------



## nolight

2. You only need 1 to cycle.


----------



## nolight

Only 2. You only need 1 to cycle.


----------



## gambo2166

More then I can count...


----------



## Wuaname

Only one at this point. Where are hou guys buying the cheaper ones? Nashbar or ? Im worries about ordering online bc the fit.


----------



## Newnan3

Wuaname said:


> Only one at this point. Where are hou guys buying the cheaper ones? Nashbar or ? Im worries about ordering online bc the fit.


Ebay is a good place to find low-priced or nice used jerseys. Stay away from rapha though lol


----------



## NJBiker72

Wuaname said:


> Only one at this point. Where are hou guys buying the cheaper ones? Nashbar or ? Im worries about ordering online bc the fit.


For cheap good quality try pricepoint.com. 

Or look through amazon. Something is always on sale.


----------



## froze

Wuaname said:


> Only one at this point. Where are hou guys buying the cheaper ones? Nashbar or ? Im worries about ordering online bc the fit.


I wait till end of season sales, they pop up like weeds for less then $20, I never pay more then $15. The last set of $15 jersey's I got sold in season for $55. I get all my stuff on closeout, got a nice highly reviewed $75 jacket for $19 from Performance. Those really cheap deals go fast so you do have to act fast. Shorts I spend more to get better quality padding, but even those I'll get $85 to $95 shorts for $35 to $45.

If you need a jersey right now and can't wait for sale, Walmart or Target have $12 to $15 jerseys that work just as good except they have no rear pocket which I never use because I kind of hate having stuff in those pockets, I would rather buy the food/drink on the road or take a handlebar bag with food in it for longer one day rides. All my gear and one MegaRX bar goes into my saddle bag and the pump on the bike. Occasionally on long remote day rides I will take my 70oz Camelback (in addition to my on bike water bottles) and I can stuff food in it's pockets.

I can tell you from experience of living in the Mojave Desert of California that there is no cooling difference between a $12 polyester jersey and a $100 dollar one, and the $100 one may last a season or two longer. In fact my longest lasting coolest jersey I've ever owned I bought for $12 and it isn't even a cycling jersey! Figure that one out. I wish I would have bought the entire stock of M's they had because their no longer made.

Usually the biggest sales do come from Performance and Nashbar, but sometimes Price Point, Niagara Cycle Works, REI, and a few others stray in. Amazon is a great place to start because they pop up the lowest price most of the time and usually it will come from Performance or Nashbar. Again, end of season closeout sales are your friend, like early Jan for the best selection, and the 1st and 2nd week of Feb for the best prices but worst selection, you take a chance your size is all gone due to the Jan sales but worth looking at. Last week of August the best road tire sales come along as is the day before Thanksgiving to Black Friday sales for tires and other stuff.

I hope all that mumbo jumbo helps in some small way.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Kid Canada said:


> Since I am still new to road riding I just thought I would put it out there. I mean, I wouldn't want to commit a road riding faux pas by getting caught wearing the same jersey too often.


Stinking and breaking out on your chest sucks. Doing laundry on work days is annoying. I don't care if people notice my 7 jerseys with the same graphics (fits vary - 4 pro-fit, 2 racer-fit, 1 skin-fit).



> Last count I have 8 short sleeve cycling jerseys and 2 long sleeve. My favorites are the 2 Star Wars ones my wife bought for my birthday last fall.


Which fit since getting back in shape:
Short sleeve (I live in California, where most days hit at least 55):
6 XS Louis Garneau pro-fit/euro fit, loose but not annoyingly so for easy rides
2 XS Louis Garneau skin-fit aero, great for fast rides - zero extra fabric to move. I'll get at least another one to cover two hard days plus a tempo day.
2 XS Louis Garneau racer-fit, doesn't flap much at speed. Too short and/or not tenacious enough to keep my belly covered when I wear shorts with less rise in the front
10

Long sleeve:
1 XS Voler thermel jersey
1 XS Louis Garneau Ventilla
2

12 total

Which do not:
4 large short sleeve jerseys comfortable with an extra 60-70 pounds
1 medium Canari short sleeve club fit, which is similarly giant
1 large long sleeve Performance

4 mediums comfortable with an extra 40 pounds.

1 XS Louis Garneau less-stretchy pro-fit which is great except for being a little tight in the shoulders which is odd compared to the looseness elsewhere. OK for a short ride. As a $15 left-over from some one else's team I don't feel bad about that.

1 small Pactimo long sleeve jersey. It flaps too much.

That's 24 total.


----------



## Mandeville

I have 2 short sleeves and one long sleeve base layer shirt. (Hey, I live in Southern California a couple of miles from the ocean--what can I say?) 

I also, with the exception of my shoes, wash what I ride in each day at the end of the ride.


----------



## Special Eyes

It's not about quantity.


----------



## kbwh

3 from my club
4 Assos (one without sleeves)
1 from a bike holiday company I work for
3 pro team jerseys from the 1990s (thou shall not have any pro team jersey that's not from the EPO heyday)

Also (bear with me):

4 different warm and/or windproof jackets
2 Shell jackets 
2 windproof vests
1 warm vest


----------



## Rob-c

Err none 
10 or so years serious riding, never owned one
Many pairs padded shorts, road and mountain


----------



## BikeLayne

2 jerseys, just plain without logo's. The Star Wars jersey sounds pretty cool.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

3 of my jerseys are just from Costco, same with one riding jacket. Had pockets sewn on them. Sometimes just wear merino wool shirt under a jacket or jersey in winter. I Have one new cycling jersey with the old carrera team markings on it. Have like 4 or 5 bib shorts, 3 bib tights. Wash done every other day in our house.


----------



## TricrossRich

Jerseys.... 18 total.... 17 short sleeved, 1 long sleeve

2 club jerseys made by Pactimo
2 Specialized SL Pro
4 Strava jerseys from Cuore (2 Fondo Challenge, 1 Merckx Challenge, 1 premium)
2 from Twin Six
2 Maui Cyclery jerseys (made by primal)
1 Pactimo
1 5Boro Bike tour
1 Fizik Team jersey (Hincapie Sports)
1 Danny Shane (Snowhaven)
1 Chinese special Team Sky knockoff
1 Long sleeve Specialized

Bibs.... 8 total.

2 Assos S5 Uno bib shorts
1 Fizik Team bib shorts (Hincapie Sports)
1 Pactimo Ascent bib shorts
1 Pearl Izumi Attack bib shorts
1 Pearl Izumi Attack bib 3/4 length
1 Pearl Izumi Elite thermal bib full length
1 Chinese Special Team Sky knockoff bib shorts

I also have a Specialized long sleeve Therminal Road Jersey and Pearl Izumi jacket.


----------



## obed

I don't know, I have not counted them....and I ain't likely to. I just added 3 this week, so what ever i had plus 3.


----------



## 70charger500

10 or so short sleeve, 1 long sleeve. But counting my wife and three kids who all ride would add another two dozen jerseys...

Still looking for more though


----------



## jlandry

I have about 10... but my prized possession is my RUSH 2112 jersey.
It gets all the ladies.


----------



## NJBiker72

jlandry said:


> I have about 10... but my prized possession is my RUSH 2112 jersey.
> It gets all the ladies.


That's cool. I have about a dozen (Magic Hat #9 is the favorite) but always wanted a rock jersey, either Rush, Iron Maiden or Phish (yes, that is a slightly strange mix).


----------



## TurboBikeGeek2

Does "not enough" count?
Looking to add a local wool one soon.


----------



## framesti

*chain stains*

If your jerseys get a lot of embarrasing chain stains, do you still wear it? I had white jacket which got lots of black stains.


----------



## kbwh

I don't get chain stains on my cycling tops. Easy to avoid.


----------



## Terrasmak

6 MTB jerseys and only 1 road jersey. Need to find another soon and find long sleeves for next winter


----------



## Hiro11

Two thermal long sleeve
Three team kits
Two retro jerseys
Three other short sleeve jerseys

I guess ten.


----------



## Zurichman

Last time I counted was 62+ and that's just short sleeve

did the Nightmare tour in Lancaster County for 8 years jersey there

5-6 years of MS tours with free jersey

all 3 Colorado tours BTC RTR and Pedal the Peaks with Cycle America

2 years at Mount Mitchell one of my favorite jerseys as it's Hincappie full zipper with elastic gripper on the bottom and was the last year Bryant the race director ran it and has his pic on the arm of the jersey.
I only own 2 race fitted jersey's and the one is my favorite only because of the accomplishment. RAAM Race Across America finisher's jersey.

a few 1200km ride jerseys

Needless to say it has to be a pretty sweet jersey now for me to lay some bucks out for it.

Zman


----------



## PBL450

I love this one!

Rapha | Introducing the Connie Carpenter and Davis Phinney Jerseys

The Davis Phinney red jersey. Classic looks, I love it!!


----------



## Kid Canada

Glad too see this thread is still alive after a couple of years. 

Since I first started it I have added a number of jerseys to my collection. Mostly long sleeve cold weather stuff, but also a number of short sleeve summer jerseys. It's funny though, I have about 24 jerseys to choose from now and always seem to go back to the same 3-4. 

I don't nearly have as many shorts/bib shorts though, but the good thing is that nearly every jersey goes with black shorts.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Kid Canada said:


> Glad too see this thread is still alive after a couple of years.
> 
> Since I first started it I have added a number of jerseys to my collection. Mostly long sleeve cold weather stuff, but also a number of short sleeve summer jerseys. It's funny though, I have about 24 jerseys to choose from now and always seem to go back to the same 3-4.
> 
> I don't nearly have as many shorts/bib shorts though, but the good thing is that nearly every jersey goes with black shorts.


I have about the same numbers of jerseys as you but I tend to rotate through them so I end up wearing one jersey a couple of times a year.


----------



## jbinbi

I do have my greatful dead jersey, but normally just ride with a poly workout t shirt. Costco had some fila branded at about$12, no reason to spend 30 for Nike or ua.

But maybe I am missing a good reason to spend lots on cycling jersey other than coolness factor...


----------



## Rip Van Cycle

The first three jerseys I ever bought are now much too large for me, and have become the de-facto property of my wife. But- then again, towards the middle of last summer, she bought one that's somewhat too small for her-- and it's become the de-facto property of me. 

To the three that she has, she also has one of those highly generic yellow ones, for a total of four. To the one that I got from her, there's also three obligatory micro-brew logo jerseys, a (seldom-used) generic blue one, a bike-manufacturer-logo jersey, another that has the name of the LBS I use, and another that has the name of a ride I took in Chi_town. I like wearing that one for local organized rides. No-one else is going to have the same jersey.


----------



## redliner

spade2you said:


> A hell of a lot. I can probably work out for a month straight and not run out of jerseys, shorts, and socks without having to do laundry.


This was to be my answer too. Along with multiple everything else....shoes, helmets, glasses, gloves...for every temp. range...jackets, arm warmers, balaclavas...I'd hate to have to count it all.


----------



## bradkay

jbinbi said:


> I do have my greatful dead jersey, but normally just ride with a poly workout t shirt. Costco had some fila branded at about$12, no reason to spend 30 for Nike or ua.
> 
> But maybe I am missing a good reason to spend lots on cycling jersey other than coolness factor...


I make full use of the three pockets on the back, what with energy bars, ID, phone, etc, so I never ride without wearing one. It helps that I have been wearing them for nearly 40 years, so I am another one with a huge collection from which to choose. Sorry, I don't feel like counting them - but they are of various materials, thicknesses, and arm lengths so that I always have a jersey that is right for the weather conditions.


----------



## jbinbi

bradkay said:


> I make full use of the three pockets on the back, what with energy bars, ID, phone, etc, so I never ride without wearing one. It helps that I have been wearing them for nearly 40 years, so I am another one with a huge collection from which to choose. Sorry, I don't feel like counting them - but they are of various materials, thicknesses, and arm lengths so that I always have a jersey that is right for the weather conditions.


I have a big ass saddle bag, it fits my phone and power bar , spare tube, mini kit, etc. in there. So I never use the pockets in my jersey when I am wearing that.


----------

